# Last WTF moment



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

so im currious about me fellow tempers what is the last tv show thant made you think WTF am i watching

and that thought can be cause it is so bizzare or so horrible also animecounts as well.

i'll start this the last anime that i saw that made me say WTF am i watching due to bizzare reason are panty & stocking with Garterbelt then comes Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan

the last anime that made me think WTF am i watching cause it was horrible was shin-chan i couldn't stomach more than 5 episodes

stay on topic i know how topics like this love to derail but please people stay on track


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

I was watching Vampire Diaries the other day.

Then I realized. WTF am I watching?

Everyone else'll probably post some anime or something.


----------



## Devin (Apr 2, 2011)

Dora The Explorer.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> the last anime that made me think WTF am i watching cause it was horrible was shin-chan i couldn't stomach more than 5 episodes


shin-chan is awesome

it does depend which dub you watch though, because the dub will heavily change due to regional differences


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be honest i was watching the english dub so if i try to watch the original japanese va. i might still not like it cause of the horrid va stamped to me memory.  but thats a good while while i clean off my anime list of want to wtches


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I predicted, it turned into a discussion about anime.


----------



## Devin (Apr 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

it aint an anime discussion yet and whats with ur prejudice with anime (at least it sounds that way.  4 people dont make it an anime discussion


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 2, 2011)

Panty and Trollking with Garterbelt made me WTF

I liked the english ShinChan dub...

Also, super milk chan is pretty damn weird.

And to mention a non-anime, my little pony friendship is magical, because i've been seeing it ALL DAY on Sonic Pony paradox.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> it aint an anime discussion yet and whats with ur prejudice with anime (at least it sounds that way.  4 people dont make it an anime discussion



I like anime. But I feel that standard discussions tend to get off-topic when people start talking to each other about it excessively.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i guess i see ur point of view but my topics in general always get derailed fairly early so i apologize of my accusation.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 2, 2011)

Glee.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

i guess i never said it but please people stay on topic i know i aint no model but i just made this topic to hear your opinions on tv/anime that made you WTF


----------



## Nujui (Apr 2, 2011)

Does it have to be TV? Cause this is a pretty WTF moment.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcd33-uAwU8&feature=feedf[/youtube]


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Does it have to be TV? Cause this is a pretty WTF moment.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcd33-uAwU8&feature=feedf[/youtube]


wtf did i just watch


----------



## Nujui (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I said it was a WTF moment.

Oh and you watched "Hispenser"


----------



## injected11 (Apr 2, 2011)

"The Room" marathon was on Adult Swim last night, so that.


----------



## imshortandrad (Apr 2, 2011)

Jersey Shore.


I don't think I will ever watch television again. Totally lost faith in humanity. xD


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 5, 2011)

Evangelion.
I'm sure there's a whole lot that I should have understood, but... WAT?

Asobi ni Ikuyo just made me want to kill myself it was so dumb.
More of a what the fuck is the reason for me to be watching this.

And Mononoke (the series) was probably the latest one.
Twas really cool, but a bit confusing at times.


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 5, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









It got a little weirder with &vintage=1911 behind too


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Glee.


this

I don't see what people find good about it.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VXQSs1Qfcc[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VXQSs1Qfcc[/youtube]


WTF did I just watched? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The video's funny.


----------

